# Shaun,about likes........



## Nihal (17 Aug 2012)

.Whats up with the "Are you sure you want to like this post" part ?????It comes whenever i click like on any post


----------



## Nihal (17 Aug 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> Are they posts that Threebikesmcginty has unliked?


Yeah..........not quiet sure about that.....


----------



## Shaun (21 Aug 2012)

This happens when you click the Like control before the page has finished loading and the JavaScript has fully initialised.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Aug 2012)

Laughs!!


----------



## Shaun (21 Aug 2012)

WAIT ... A ... BIT ... BEFORE ... YOU ... CLICK .... LIKE!


----------

